# St. Augustine Surf end of July



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

I'll be in St. Augustine towards the end of July. I'm mostly going to surf fish and was wondering what rods to bring. I'm kind of limited as to how many I can haul down - I think I manage three outfits... If you only had three outfits to surf fish at that time of year what would you have?

What bait should try to get? What lures would you sling early in the AM ? Top water?? Lead lures?? I can catch small stuff for bait(but that's an outfit!)

Are tarpons in the surf?? I know sharks are.... 

Thanks for any suggestions... 

Oh yeah, Where are the steamed crabs??


----------



## oldduckcoat (Apr 25, 2011)

Greetings Bob,
Late july can be tuff fishing the surf here in the St. Augustine area. I recomend you bring long casting gear and plan to fish the second bar for Whiting and Pompano. The local inlets can offer Flounder, Trout and Mangrove Snapper. Redfish also can be had at the inlets. Live bait is hard to beat so I would bring a small bait net if you can. 

"Shark" fishing is not "leagal" from the beach or pier in St. Johns Co. check the local regs on that. However, if you happen to catch one by chance, you can keep one .... check the regs  

As for plugging... I would bring a couple of Super Strike Poppers (just in case a Tarpon chases bait close enough for a cast...but not likley untill fall) and a assortment of small stuff for the reds, trout and flounder.

Cheers!!

ODC


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks ODC... I appreciate the info. 

Oh yeah, y'all have any sand fleas (mole crabs) down there?? Not sure I saw any last time I was there(10 yrs ago??) - I remember seeing a few schools of bunker close in - that and the water was nice and calm - may have just been the weather. 

Oh well, I'll make the best of it.

Thanks again.

Bob Anderson


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

The end of July the fishing reports slow down for a couple reason: 1. It's the hottest part of the year and the beaches get packed with the kids out of school.A lot of people fish early in the morning or the last few hours before sunset to keep away from the crowds and heat.
What you can catch are whiting,catfish,ladyfish small sharks,jack crevalle and the occasional pompano or black drum.This is the time of year for big sharks,big rays and tarpon.The sharks and tarpon are targeted close in when you see the pogie pods in the surf.
The St Augustine area is a flat beach, so to get to deeper water you may want to fish the last couple hours of the outgoing tide for the larger fish.I'm not sure where you're staying but we do have two inlets close by,the St Augustine Inlet to the north and Mantanzas Inlet to the south.
Bait, best bets are shrimp,clams,sandfleas.For the larger fish you could use mullet or any cut bait.You'll probaly need weights in the 3-6oz range depending on the current.
If I only had three rods to bring,I would have a 12' surf rod but a 9' would work also.I always bring an old Kunan 7' rod rated 20-35lbs heavy action.I can put a ABU 6500 on it and throw sabaki with a 2-3 oz weight for snagging pogies out to 75 yards or just use a surf rig of choice for the close in fish.This rod doesn't have very good bite dection for smaller fish but it shines when the big fish are around.When the tarpon or sharks show up,I replace the ABU 6500 with a Penn 555.The third rod will be your choice for slinging metal.We don't get many lead slingers down this way unless you target bluefish or spanish mackeral.Most folks just spike their rods and don't wonder off to far.You could bring some 3oz jigs to throw at tarpon in the pogie pods as they move thru but I would make sure they don't have cheap hooks as they will come back bent up.
I fish a lot at night(10pm-8am) when the tarpon are in the inlets(45-75lbs) and will give you an update as you get closer to coming down.The beach tarpon run 60-120lbs and are caught early and late in the day.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

That sounds like how I like to fish!

Oh yeah... do I need a saltwater fishing license?? I looked on the web and it was a nightmare going through all the licenses... even "free" ones for $3.33 !?!??? 

I now find out Peb is bringing his boat. Not sure I want to be that trapped under the Coppertone... but live lining pogies could be a lot of fun.


----------



## Raymo (Jan 11, 2011)

I live in the area and fish it weekly...Id bring a 6500 on a stick you can sling a good ways...Id also bring an inshore spinning outfit...and also bring a heavy standup rod...use the surf rod and live bait at the second bar...use the inshore rig and some fake baits for the nearshore wash...bring the heavy rod for a head boat trip out of st auggie...regs should be a little more relaxed by then..

as far as a license goes, you are paying the service fees not paying for the license itself...if you are on the sand, you need a shoreline license, but if in a boat you need a saltwater license


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

http://myfwc.com/license/recreational/saltwater-fishing/
Nonresident Saltwater Fishing Licenses
Nonresident Annual Saltwater Fishing
$47.00
Nonresident 3-Day Saltwater Fishing
$17.00
Nonresident 7-Day Saltwater Fishing
$30.00
We do have a Saltwater Shoreline License
that is free but cost about $1.50 to process it.I don't think a Nonresident can use it though.I think you still have to get the out of state license.
If you have a boat the kingfish will be on the beach in 20-50' of water.If, your after sharks or tarpon from a boat,this is the best time of year and just follow the shrimp boats and cast pogies just behind them.
You can call this number about license information 352-732-1225


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

I got my license... I'm headed down there this Sunday. We're staying at Cresent Beach - a stones throw north of that small inlet. Looks like an awesome place to fish. Found some live crabs - Harry's Curbside Market - think a tarpon would be hanging out around the inlett?? One of the guys is renting a yak - I told him he's the "bait delivery guy"....


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

The 31st Annual Greater Jacksonville Kingfish Tournament ends on Friday the 22nd.So there will be about 550 less boats out there.
For the past 3-4 weeks we've had a cold water upwelling from Ft Pierce,Fl to Savannah,Ga.The water is getting warmer but the fishing from a boat has been slow.
If you have a boat look for the shrimp boats or pogie pods for tarpon and sharks.The beach has been slow with a few undersized pomps and small whiting and black drum to 14-16".
That inlet is Mantanzas Inlet and you use to be able to drive south to the inlet but now you have to walk(bird area) from the entrance to get to the south.There are a couple walkovers right next to the bridge where you can park.
I would use the yak to take baits out for shark between the beach access road and inlet.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I'll make the best of what's there.


----------



## cwitty (May 10, 2008)

when I was there two years ago I had luck with cutbait (about the size of an ice cube) I caught whiting and bluefish in early evening after the crowds left.


----------

